# concealed weapons permit?



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

what does it take to get a concealed weapons permit in colorado?does it take a test or anything?how do u get one? :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about Colorado but you can look on handgunlaw.us and they have all the info you should need.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is very easy to get a CCW here in CO. Try profire.us for a good class. Great instructors, and for an extra few bucks, they can get you the Utah permit as well, which gets you a few more states.

http://profire.us/


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you home?

If so, welcome back.......

AND THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ringoblood (Aug 12, 2008)

sniper: this is for all of the morons out there bashing the taurus judge. for all of those who keep talking about the limited penetration of the shot shells i offer this. i have worked in an emergency room for over 16 years and let me just say that no matter how hopped up a perp is on whatever drug from meth to coke if ya take out his eyes he aint gonna do much harm. do you doubters have any idea what 3 inches of penetration does to an eyeball. at 10 to 12 feet it is really hard not to take out the eyes with #' 4, 6, or 7 shot. a few years ago i had a guy come into the er after being shot with a .44 mag, and the guy who did the shooting came out a lot worse than him. sometimes to much penetration is worse than when the lead actually stays in the body.


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

If your military, just a copy of your order stating your stationed here. If a civilian, you'll need some sort of handgun class. I'm not a member but try Whistling Pines Gun Club, north west corner of Highway 24 and Marksheffle, offers gun classes.

I've lived here for about 4 years and love it.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Csquared said:


> Are you home?
> 
> If so, welcome back.......
> 
> AND THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, and thank you.

BTW, what the heck is this "ringoblood's" problem??? He has posted the same damn post in like 4 or 5 threads. Must be a Taurus salesman. :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Glad to hear you're safe and sound. We all owe you a lot, but I'll start with dinner if we ever meet up.

:beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. I would love to talk politics, ballistics, and hot chicks with you over a cold one some time. :beer:


----------

